# Cargo Liner



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody own or see these cargo liners on ebay? 

I'm thinking of getting one. At $46.95 us buy it now, how bad can they be?




























I got the dealer to throw in the X-Trail Cargo mat, however it's not a luxurious as I would have liked.










Free is free... They wanted $250 retail for this.. No Way I would have paid that much for it. $80, maybe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I have one*

I love mine.. I purchased it on eBay... great service and fast.... no complaints.. and they are made in Canada!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent! How is the grip on it? It must prevent stuff from sliding around?

Thanks!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It has been great*

The only complaint I have is that I had to cut a hole in it for the middle seat for a baby car seat strap.. other than that it has just worked... nothing sliding..moving... it just works..LOL



ViperZ said:


> Excellent! How is the grip on it? It must prevent stuff from sliding around?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll take that as no real complaints then, as not everybody will require a child seat cut out :thumbup:

Thanks again!


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Seems like a pretty good deal, but what is this getting you over the standard floor offered in the X-Trail?

I could see how it would provide some more grip, but other than that it sounds like the standard floor covering doesn't get scratched up very easily and I like the washable aspect.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Uhmm.... Ahh...  The ability to accessorize? 

I was thinking more for protection of the fibreglass surface, however I have that factory carpet for that. Then I was thinking as a protector should something spill. 

More sound dampening?  

Honestly, I think I'm just going bonkers while I wait for delivery of our new LE, so I'm looking for anything to tide me over :loser:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL*

I have spilled only once and it washed up with no leaks... Enjoy your VDC LE.. that's what I have and I love it. 






ViperZ said:


> Uhmm.... Ahh...  The ability to accessorize?
> 
> I was thinking more for protection of the fibreglass surface, however I have that factory carpet for that. Then I was thinking as a protector should something spill.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Spilled on the rubber liner or the stock fibreglass cover?

You're going to have to post or send me a few pictures or your LE-VDC SCHESBH. It looks like quite the unit, and with all the work you've done to it, I need a bit of inspiration  :thumbup:

Is it Silver? We ordered a Silver one.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Cover*

Spilled it in the liner.... nothing leaked... of course I did not take any corners to fast .. I am sure that it would have leaked then... LOL.


I have pictures posted in the large X-trail thread.... I ordered the Sunlit Sand... My next purchase coming from Japan in a few weeks is the Signal Mirror Covers that they won't sell here...!!!

Stephen




ViperZ said:


> Spilled on the rubber liner or the stock fibreglass cover?
> 
> You're going to have to post or send me a few pictures or your LE-VDC SCHESBH. It looks like quite the unit, and with all the work you've done to it, I need a bit of inspiration  :thumbup:
> 
> Is it Silver? We ordered a Silver one.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Signal Mirror covers? Do tell more.....  

There is a lot of things I wish the Canadian Nissans had. I was over at the Australian Nissan site, and there you can order Cargoscreens, stainless bumper plates, wind wind deflectors... Navigation package. What gives?

Big X-Trail Tread?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Other Thread*

If you have the time read the huge thread on the X-trail that was started a while ago... Nissan and aftermarket parts in Canada is an issue. I have their large accessory brochure but have not had the time to create a pdf of it. Many of the stuff is available you just have to push your dealer into ordering it for you. The mirrors are only available in Japan and Nissan Middle East. They look like the Mercedes Benz Signal Mirrors.. but for the X-Trail. For whatever reason... Nissan Canada refuses to bring these in along with many other items... let's say they bloew their Focus group studies... I personnaly do not think they even did any for the Canadian Market (I work in an Advertisement Agency).

I have a relative in Japan that let's say has contacts with many people in Japan. He contacted Nissan Directly and was able to get me the Mirrors... finally.

Many of my parts have come from various worlwide sources... since Nissan Canada was no help at all. I would love to sit down with the Marketing Director for the X-Trail and get a real answer on what happened... but I am sure that will not happen. I saw the story for the planning of the intoduction of the X-Trail ( In an Advert. Trade mag) for Canada.. while it was imrpessive.. they did not really ask the consumer what they wanted... it was corporate all the way...in my opinion they could have done a better job with Dealer support and product availability... I had to help my dealer (a friend) with Nissan.. it was sad.

The Navigation system that you mentioned that they carry.. is one of many .... none for the North American Market..I wanted one for my dash and if you see my images in other posts.. I read many reviews and purchased the Kenwood 7015 and DV4100 system.. with Voice navigation and commands. It is truly remarkable and the best purchase I have made..including TV/DVD/Weather Band, HD Radio, Sirius Subscription (Will never listen to CD's again) .. my next purchase is the headrests to put in Monitors and an amplifier. 

I am also looking at a CarPC but using the new 1Din MiniMac to install... I do a lot of driving so these items are worth it for me.

In the Nissan Catologues that I have.. there are so many options... it's unbelievable... some I have no clue what they are... I hope to make the PDF soon.

Take care,

Stephen




ViperZ said:


> Signal Mirror covers? Do tell more.....
> 
> There is a lot of things I wish the Canadian Nissans had. I was over at the Australian Nissan site, and there you can order Cargoscreens, stainless bumper plates, wind wind deflectors... Navigation package. What gives?
> 
> Big X-Trail Tread?


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Big X-Trail Tread?


here - http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48895

the actual post - http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=757062&postcount=771


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you Mike... appreciate it.... lol




mike dockal said:


> here - http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48895


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

I also purchased it on eBay.. for my Labrador dog. So far works good. My dog swim a lot, always wet .. and this cargo liner seems to be perfect for my "dog location"


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Stephen and Mike :cheers: 

I found the post , and what a monster to get through  

Stephen, after reading most of that thread, you sure are the driver for the Nissan Accessories Equality for the World! :thumbup: :thumbup: Great job you're doing have done lobbying and scourcing the items you have wanted for your truck.

I seen that Kenwood System in you LE, and it looks nice.... :thumbup: Thats a lot of work you have put into your truck, and you definitely take a lot of pride in it.

Thanks for all your great work and your love of somehting we (well soon) all have in common.

PS, I ordered the Osrams from Powerbulb as well after reading your comments on them versus the CDNT Silver Stars. I may still do a HID conversion, but these will do for now and at that price, how can a person go wrong?


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Viper - that cargo liner *is* a good buy. BUT stuff still slips around. You'll surely need to secure it. For example I have a bin with various things in it like golf balls, golf shoes, golf spikes, golf clothing, and spare washer fluid. The thing slides around every time I make a hairpin turn.....it drives me nuts. :loser: 

That aside it does a great job of catching spills and protecting the floor. For $ 50 what the heck. BTW mine cracked in -40. I guess there's not much you can do about that though. The product is good, period.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

SCHESBH, ask your contact if he can get a hand on the factory Nissan fender flares and leather Momo steering wheel. Let me know the price of each (with shipping included). Thx.

BTW I'm getting my leather interior later this month. Have to keep up with your X


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks mfreedman :thumbup: 

I may wait until I get the truck, see how the factory carpet does first.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo, Very clean looking truck. These fender flares you're asking about, would they be like these ones here?










Those would (do) look great :thumbup: 

How much performance gain have you noticed with all the modifications you have performed to your motor?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx Viper

The truck does feel a lot more responsive, has a better exhaust/intake note, higher top speed, greater torque, and (believe it or not) better fuel economy. I live in a mountaneous region and slopes I used to have to downshift to third gear, I can now travel in 4th or even 5th gear.

It seems our trucks come running really rich from the factory. I'm looking at getting a Super AFC II to better tune the air/fuel ratio. There must be some extra horsepower lurking there. Typically Spec Vs see a 5-10whp gain from a good Super AFC II dyno tune.

I don't know how well the Canuck X will take to aftermarket performance gains, since mine is rated 15hp more by the factory (for a 180hp total). But let me tell you, it is worth it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> SCHESBH, ask your contact if he can get a hand on the factory Nissan fender flares and leather Momo steering wheel. Let me know the price of each (with shipping included). Thx.
> 
> BTW I'm getting my leather interior later this month. Have to keep up with your X


Hi Terranismo,

I'd very interested in the price of these two as well 

Does Nissan ME has them?

And if anyone can find/locate this type of fender trim (chrome) for the exy, I would be more than interested


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to here Terranismo, I can believe you would get better gas milage because of the better flow. Where are you located that you would get a more powerfull engine from the factory?

I love those headers :jawdrop:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*You do not want to know the price!!!*

I have the Nissan Catalogue with all their prices... this is the Nissan Suggested list price....are you sitting down.. not incuding shipping...

Nissan Fender Flares
86,100.00 JPY Japan Yen = 1,002.89 CAD Canada Dollars 

Nissan Momo Steering Wheel.. they have three models... but here are the prices...sitting down.... it's discusting what they charge in Japan...

Two models at this price:
87,045.00 JPY Japan Yen = 1,013.90 CAD Canada Dollars 
The other;
66,045.00 JPY Japan Yen = 769.291 CAD Canada Dollars 

Are you still in shock....LOL... I tell you when I have converted some of their items... it is amazing at the prices... even list price... then a discount it is still to much!!!

Stephen




Terranismo said:


> SCHESBH, ask your contact if he can get a hand on the factory Nissan fender flares and leather Momo steering wheel. Let me know the price of each (with shipping included). Thx.
> 
> BTW I'm getting my leather interior later this month. Have to keep up with your X


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks...*

This was my first new car purchase and with my boss being a Hot Rod Car builder.. his influence on me has rubbed off.... he also has an X-Trail .. which he loved after seeing mine.. but drives a 1931 Dodge, 1999 (one of four GM FireHawk Special Edition in the world) and several other.

My friend owns a dealership (Nissan) here in Montreal and I had some great pricing with the X-Trail. I have also helped them with the accessories after much research worldwide. I not only did this for myself but to help others after I found this board.. many have helped me so I am returning the help to them.

The Kenwood System was a gift from my wife...still have more work to do ..amps, monitors., mirrors.... and computer....and anything else that comes over the years to come....

I have had great years and continue to do so with my Altima... I hope for the same with the X-Trail.

I appreciated your comments and I hope to continue to help here as all of you have done for me.

Stephen





ViperZ said:


> Thanks Stephen and Mike :cheers:
> 
> I found the post , and what a monster to get through
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

That Kenwood System is sweeet to be sure. :thumbup: Maybe one day, we'll see how the truck fares in to our lifestyle. I can't wait :fluffy:

Yowszzers Some of those parts are expensive :jawdrop:


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Thanks mfreedman :thumbup:
> 
> I may wait until I get the truck, see how the factory carpet does first.


Buy the liner IMO. There is no downside at all. It really is a fine product.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

At that price why not hey?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> Thx Viper
> 
> The truck does feel a lot more responsive, has a better exhaust/intake note, higher top speed, greater torque, and (believe it or not) better fuel economy. I live in a mountaneous region and slopes I used to have to downshift to third gear, I can now travel in 4th or even 5th gear.
> 
> ...


Terranismo,

I just finished with my header install over the weekend (will be working my way back to the muffler slowly) and it definately is more responsive.
One thing I noticed in your pics: I could not see your O2 sensor (nor their wire socket) ??? Do you have them or are they just hidden inthe picture?
BTW one on my sesor was bound into the stock header; It just would not come out. I will have to get a new one. lol. For now I have to go around with my CEL in my face until that is fixed!


Now about that 15 Hp difference stock: You mentioned in an earlier post that it is probably ECU related but would you know someone or place where we could find out more about this difference (the spec V cat recall also had an ECU re-flash, would it be possible to re-flash the ECU or swap with an ME version ... just throwing ideas around...) This Hp difference really bugs me!

Good luck with your AFC.

Also check out my latest custom fabrication:



















ValBoo.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Good to here Terranismo, I can believe you would get better gas milage because of the better flow. Where are you located that you would get a more powerfull engine from the factory?
> 
> I love those headers :jawdrop:


ViperZ I live in Central America (Panama to be exact). We get the QR25DE (2.5 gasoline) X-Trail with 180hp, and the YD22DDTi (2.2 Turbo Diesel) with 134hp.

I have a friend with a black diesel X-Trail. It has a six speed manual transmision and has a but load of torque.



ValBoo said:


> Terranismo,
> 
> I just finished with my header install over the weekend (will be working my way back to the muffler slowly) and it definately is more responsive.
> One thing I noticed in your pics: I could not see your O2 sensor (nor their wire socket) ??? Do you have them or are they just hidden inthe picture?
> ...


ValBoo, my truck (not sure about the canuck version) only uses one O2 sensor. My header (since it's made for the B-15) brought two O2 sensor holes. I simply plugged the second one (towards the exhaust) with a screw and installed the sensor in the first hole. No SES light in almost a year of having it on. If you need a new sensor why not just relocate it with a dummy sensor. A guy on B15sentra.net makes/sells them.

Only things that I could think for a lower horsepower rating between the canuck and my X is probably emission tuning in the ECU, and extra emission equipment (sensors, more retrictive exhaust/intake, etc). I wish I had a way to check this out.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

BTW ValBoo, great looking FSTB! I was thinking of mounting a Spec V one, as the stock shock towers look to be at the same distance.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey You Guys!!
How you been doing?
I haven't been around for a long while, only extremely busy with everything, I see that the other Thread is closed and a new one has started here.
Welcome to all new owners/comers. :cheers:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks.. :thumbup:


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

*Cargo Mat*

Hi All:

I'm new to the forum and will be picking up my new X-Trail Bonavista (Platinum) this Saturday. I had ordered the X-Trail with a cargo mat and the rear bumper protector plate. My dealer in North Vancouver now informs me that the cargo mat is not available in Canada  .

I found reference on the web that there were two cargo mats available (at least in the version sold in France). One is rubber and the other is carpeted. Can anyone in Canada advise me if these mats are indeed available and what the part numbers are ? In addition, which one (rubber or carpet) is better ?

Cheers,

Emil


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i got mine on e-bay in the UK - carpet type - very good.

eBay.co.uk: BOOT MAT TAILOR MADE IN CARPET NISSAN X-TRAIL XTRAIL (item 180078366678 end time 03-Feb-07 09:15:32 GMT)


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

We bought one when we got our '05. Here's a link: Nissan Canada | X-Trail | Accessories

Not sure why your dealer would be telling you it's not available. (Sorry I don't have a part number.)



bcxtrail said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I'm new to the forum and will be picking up my new X-Trail Bonavista (Platinum) this Saturday. I had ordered the X-Trail with a cargo mat and the rear bumper protector plate. My dealer in North Vancouver now informs me that the cargo mat is not available in Canada  .
> 
> ...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd guess it depends on what you put in the boot. I've only seen the rubber one from Nissan. It's got a deep lip so should restrain liquids or dried mud. They've got them on this UK site at a small discount but the full-sized photo link doesn't work and they don't give the part number. Desira Group Plc - Accessories & Merchandise Shop










I've got dogs so carpet wouldn't work too well. All I did was to cut an old groundsheet with an apron that can drop down to protect the bumper when the dogs jump in.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

bcxtrail said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I'm new to the forum and will be picking up my new X-Trail Bonavista (Platinum) this Saturday. I had ordered the X-Trail with a cargo mat and the rear bumper protector plate. My dealer in North Vancouver now informs me that the cargo mat is not available in Canada  .
> 
> ...



Found that we already had a thread about cargo liners/mats.
Above 4 posts were merged into it for convenience.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I splurged and got the liner from mats.com, it wasn't cheap but it's what I wanted and I intend to keep the vehicle for a long time. I have seen the miniature example of the Nissan mat in the dealer's showcase and it looks like the same mat, it has a lip to contain spills. We leave a plastic Superstore bin in the back for shopping; it would slide around and bang into the sides; with the mat in it does not slide. The mat is made for the X-trail and fit very well. They have a Canadian link on their website, it shipped out of southern Ontario somewhere. They always have an ad in Car&Driver (Macneil Automotive Products). Hope this helps


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi guys !!!

Sorry to recall an old Thread, so I just show you what I've done with mine !!!

That look good and just cost me 15 $ at Canadian tire ... It stain in place by retain by some 3M velcro.









By fenderjoe, shot with DMC-LZ7 at 2009-04-09

Cheers !!! :thumbup:


----------

